# Οι Ελληνες και οι Τούρκοι



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 3, 2008)

Οι Ελληνες και οι Τούρκοι

Γεια σας,

Αν επιτρέπεται, να αρχίσω με λίγη αυτοβιογραφία. Το 1978 πήγα στην Ελασσόνα να διδάσκω αγγλικά. Εμεινα 3 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα και, φυσικά, άκουσα πολλά άσχημα πράγματα για τους Τούρκους. Ισως να είμαι λίγο ανάποδος, επειδή σκέφτηκα ότι αποκλείεται ένας λαός να είναι τόσο κακός και άρχισα να διδάσκομαι τουρκικά, και επί τέλους το 1982 πήγα να δουλεύω στην Τουρκία, για να είμαι ακριβής στη Σμύρνη.

Εκεί γνώρισα τη γυναίκα μου, την Aygül, και έμεινα 4 χρόνια στη χώρα. Μετά πήγαμε στην Αγγλία (είμαι Ουαλλός, αλλά δεν είχε πολλή δουλειά στην πατρίδα μου) και βρήκα μια δουλειά στο Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, σαν διερμηνέας, μεταφραστής και καθηγητής ξένων γλωσσών. Πρόφατα οι δυο μας πήραμε σύνταξη, αφήσαμε το σπίτι μας στην Αγγλία στο γιο μας Ozan, και τώρα είμαστε πάλι στην Τουρκία, συκεκριμένα στη Νέα Φώκαια.

Ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ για την Ελλάδα και την Τουρκία και για τις ελληνοτουρκικες σχέσεις – πότε-πότε νομίζω ότι οι Ελληνες είναι η αντανάκλαση των Τούρκων σε παραμορφωτικό καθρέφτη, και το αντίστροφο, διότι μερικά πράγματα (όπως τα φαγητά) είναι σχεδόν τα ίδια, αλλά μερικά πραγματα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά (π.χ. αυτό που οι Τούρκοι θεωρούν τη «σοβαρότητα»).

Επειδή τότε πίστευα ότι όλες οι θρησκείες είναι καλές, ή τουλάχιστον ενδιαφέρουσες (!), στην Ελλάδα έγινα Ορθόδοξος Χριστιανός και στην Τουρκία Μουσουλμάνος.

Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ πού τώρα επικρατεί η ειρήνη μεταξύ των δυο χωρών και οπωσδήποτε αν μπορέσω να βοηθήσω στην περαιτέρω εδραίωση της ειρήνης θα χαρώ. Αλλά για μένα η ειρήνη χωρίς την αμοιβαία κατανόηση και των διαφορών και των ιστορικών γεγονότων είναι μιά ψεύτικη ειρήνη, και γι’ αυτό θέλω να ανοίξω μια εντελώς ειλικρινή διάλογο, χωρίς ταμπού οποιουδήποτε είδους και πρό παντός χωρίς πολιτική ορθότητα.

Με χαιρετίσματα

Σάιμον


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 3, 2008)

Γειά σου Σάιμον,

Σ' ευχαριστούμε που μας τα είπες όλα αυτά. Εγώ δεν έχω πολλά να πω, πέραν του ότι θεωρώ ότι οι δύο λαοί δεν έχουν μεταξύ τους ΤΡΟΜΕΡΕΣ διαφορές στον τρόπο που σκέφτονται και λειτουργούν. Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι στην τηλεόραση προβαλλόταν δεν ξέρω κι εγώ για πόσο καιρό μια Τουρκική σειρά, η οποία στην Ελλάδα έκανε θραύση (ήταν πολύ επιτυχημένη), αυτό τα λέει όλα (για μένα). Εγώ δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση κι Ελληνικές σειρές κι όταν έτυχε ένα βράδυ να κάτσω να το δω, μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι οι Τούρκοι ηθοποιοί ελάχιστα διέφεραν από τους Έλληνες, φυσιογνωμικά και σε όλα τα άλλα.

Όλα τα άλλα είναι ζήτημα ιδεών, ιδεολογιών, μνησικακίας και γεωπολιτικών συμφερόντων τρίτων και μη.


----------



## Philip (Oct 3, 2008)

Noswaith dda, Seimon! Τυχαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή να διαβάζω το _Παλιά, πολύ παλιά_ του Πέτρου Μάρκαρη (που έγραψε το Νυχτερινό Δελτίο - Late night news), όπου ο αστυνόμος Χάριτος βρίσκεται στην Κωνσταντινούπολη/Ιstanbul και μπλέκεται εκεί σε μια υπόθεση δολοφονίας. Ενδιαφέρον έχει πώς παρουσιάζει τις σχέσεις Έλληνα - Τούρκου αστυνόμου, αλλά και τις σχέσεις και τις απόψεις των Ελλαδιτών για τους Ρωμιούς (Έλληνες που μένουν ακόμη στην Πόλη), και γενικά πώς κάθε γωνία του τρίγωνου Ελλαδίτες - Ρωμιοί - Τούρκοι βλέπει τις άλλες δυο γωνίες. Efallai fe fase hi yn eich diddori chi.

Philip


----------



## sopherina (Oct 7, 2008)

Καλησπέρα! Έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία το ποιος, πού και πότε θα σου μιλήσει για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα. Ντρέπομαι όταν σκέφτομαι τι μπορεί να άκουσες στην Ελασσόνα του 1978!
Αλλά μήπως και το 2008 προοδεύσαμε; Πριν λίγο καιρό συζητούσα τα "βάσανά" μου με το παιδί που βγάζει φωτοτυπίες στη γειτονιά. Όταν του είπα ότι τρέχω από τη μια δημόσια υπηρεσία στην άλλη (ναι, αυτά ήταν τα "βάσανα") και δεν έβγαζα άκρη με τη γραφειοκρατία, ανέκραξε σε ένδειξη συμπαράστασης: "Τι λες τώρα; Καλύτερα να με κατακτήσουν οι Τούρκοι παρά αυτό! ΤΖΑΜΙ ΝΑ 'ΡΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΧΤΙΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ"!!! Δεν ήξερα αν πρέπει να κλάψω ή να γελάσω...


----------



## curry (Oct 7, 2008)

Τώρα δεν θέλω να κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου αλλά... σίγουρα, στην Ελασσόνα του '78 και πιθανόν σε πολλά άλλα μέρη στην Ελλάδα, ήταν νωπές οι αναμνήσεις του '74, οπότε όσο να 'ναι, δύσκολα θα άκουγε κανείς και τα καλύτερα λόγια για τους γείτονές μας από την ανατολή. Είναι κι αυτή η πλύση εγκεφάλου στα σχολεία, δεν θέλει πολύ ο άνθρωπος... 
Σήμερα βέβαια, οι Έλληνες έχουν βρει άλλον λαό να βρίζουν, από τα δυτικά αυτή τη φορά, οπότε πλέον σπανίζουν οι κακίες για τους Τούρκους. Πραγματικά Σοφερινά, με κούφανες! Χρόνια είχα να ακούσω τέτοια αναφορά!


----------



## sopherina (Oct 8, 2008)

curry said:


> Πραγματικά Σοφερινά, με κούφανες! Χρόνια είχα να ακούσω τέτοια αναφορά!


Καλέ, έχει και συνέχεια αλλά είπα να μας γλιτώσω από τον εθνικό διασυρμό! Είμαστε και στο ίντερνετ, ντροπή! Και σου μιλάω για νέο άνθρωπο, όχι πάνω από 30-35!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2008)

Κοίτα, ακραίες απόψεις θα δεις παντού, και σε Ελλάδα και σε Τουρκία. Το πώς θα αντιμετωπίσεις τις σχέσεις των δύο χωρών, κατ' εμέ, εξαρτάται από το πώς αντιμετώπιζε το θέμα το στενό σου περιβάλλον, καθώς και από το πόσο έχεις διαβάσει εσύ ο ίδιος ιστορία.

Όταν, για παράδειγμα, εμάς η καθηγήτρια ιστορίας στο σχολείο μας έλεγε ότι οι Έλληνες, κατά την εκστρατεία του '22, είχαν βάλει πλώρη για Άγκυρα αλλά στο δρόμο δε σκότωναν κανέναν, μπαίνουν μια χαρά θεμέλια για ακραίες απόψεις, ιδίως όταν δε βλέπει κανείς τα χάλια μας και κατηγορεί για τη σημερινή κατάσταση της Ελλάδας την περίοδο της τουρκοκρατίας.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι πολύς κόσμος δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να μάθει τι, τέλος πάντων, είναι αυτό το τζαμί και τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα (τώρα θα μου πεις πολλά θέλω, εδώ οι περισσότεροι που δηλώνουν χριστιανοί ορθόδοξοι δεν έχουν καν διαβάσει την Καινή Διαθήκη), του φαίνεται κάτι το εξαιρετικά τρομαχτικό, τόσο ώστε να το επικαλείται αρνητικά, όπως λέει και η Σοφερίνα παραπάνω.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 11, 2008)

*Mamma li Turchi!*

Πρώτα-πρώτα θέλω να πώ κάτι στη Σοφερίνα: ο Muzaffer Izgü γράφει σε διήγημά του για έναν από κείνους τους φουκαράδες που βλέπει ότι όλο και παχαίνει, και ό,τι να κάνει δε βρίσκει καμιά λύση. Απελπισμένος, πάει να βρει τον Muzaffer και του λέει τα πάντα.

«Μη στενοχωριέσαι,» του λέει ο Muzaffer. Ξέρω μια τελική γιατρειά. Αλλά, πριν να στο πω, πρέπει να μου δώσεις το λόγο σου ότι θα κάνεις ό,τι σου λέω χωρίς να προβάλεις αντιρρήσεις.

Ο φίλος του τού δίνει το λόγο του. «Καλά,» λέει ο Muzaffer, «να πας και να ζητήσεις δάνειο 1000 λίρων απ’ το κράτος.» Ο φίλος του μένει έκπληκτος, αλλά επειδή είναι φιλότιμος, κρατάει το λόγο του και την επομένη πάει στα καινούργια κρατικά γραφεία να ζητήσει το δάνειο.

«Εβετ (ναι) εφέντιμ», λέει ο υπάλληλος, «Πρέπει πρώτα-πρώτα να ανέβεις στο ενδέκατο όροφο να πάρεις το έντυπο αιτήσεως.»

Πάει ο άνθρωπος στο ενδέκατο όροφο (όπως πάντοτε, το ασανσέρ δε λιτουργεί) και πάρει το έντυπο.

«Κουσουρά μπακμά (συγνώμη) εφέντιμ», λέει ο υπάλληλος, «αυτό είναι το λάθος έντυπο. Τα καινούργια βρίσκονται στον εικοστό όροφο...»

Ανέβαίνει στον εικοστό όροφο και παίρνει ενα έντυπο. Ο υπάλληλος τού κοιτάει, «Αλλά χρειάζονται δυο έντυπα.»

Οχι, δεν παίρνει το δάνειο. Αλλά κατά τη διάρκεια της διαδικασίας γίνεται πετσί και κόκαλο.

Εγώ γνώρισα και την τουρκική και την ελληνική γραφειοκρατία, και μπορώ να σας πω ότι είναι «birbirinden korkunç», όπως λένε εδώ – κάθε μια είναι πιό φοβερή από την άλλη!

Ξέρετε, η τουρκοφοβία δεν υπάρχει μόνο και μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Σας αναφέρω μερικές ιταλικές εκφράσεις:
Fuma come un turco. (Καπνίζει σαν Τούρκος.) = Είναι μανιώδης καπνιστής.
Bestemmia come un turco. (Βρίζει σαν Τουρκος.) = Βρίζει σαν καροτσιέρης.
Επίσης, όταν κάποιος αίσθαίνεται ότι βρίσκεται στον κίνδυνο, υπάρχει το «“Mamma li Turchi!”» (Μάνα, οι Τούρκοι! - διάλεκτος, όχι κανονική ιταλική).

Ο ρατσισμός είναι παντού. Οσο για τους Τούρκους, ένας Αραβάς μου φίλος μου είπε ότι ανέβηκε σε dolmuş στην Αγκυρα και ότι σχεδόν όλοι οι καθισμένοι εκεί του έλεγαν «Pis Arap (βρώμικε Αραβα!)». Κανένας δεν τον υπερασπίστηκε.

Pnawn da, Philip! Diolch fawr iawn am yr argymhelliad. Dach chi’n Gymro sy wedi dysgu Groeg neu Groegwr sy wedi dysgu Cymraeg?

Σάιμον


----------



## sopherina (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL! Ευχαριστώ! Μου αρέσουν οι διδακτικές ιστορίες! Την επόμενη φορά που θα μπλέξω με το ελληνικό δημόσιο θα ξέρω ότι υπάρχει σε όλα μία θετική πλευρά και θα νιώθω καλύτερα! LOL!!!
Τώρα κάτι άσχετο... Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο "φροντιστήριο" στην Ουαλία όπου μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος μαθήματα ουαλικών; Θέλω κι εγώ να μιλάω στα ουαλικά μαζί σας!


----------



## Philip (Oct 12, 2008)

@ sopherina: δείτε http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/learnwelsh/ που έχει πλούσιο υλικό. Για μαθήματα στην Ουαλία, δείτε πχ http://www.learnwelsh.co.uk/, που δίνει λεπτομέρειες για το Κάιρντιδ (Κάρντιφ), θα βρείτε βέβαια για άλλες πόλεις αν ψάξετε με το όνομα της πόλης.

@ Seimon: Saes ydw i (yn gwreiddiol o Bryste, nawr yn byw yn Birmingham), sy wedi 'neud cyrsiau amrywiol Cymraeg o'r BBC a dosbarthau nos hefyd. Rwy wedi dechrau Groeg modern yn 1961, a roeddwn i 'n gweithio fel darlythydd yn EFL/EAP/ESP. Pensiynwr ydw i nawr (ers y mis diweddaraf). Και να γίνω και κατανοητός πιο γενικά σ' αυτό το νήμα - ) - Είμαι Άγγλος ( η καταγωγή μου από το Bristol και μένω τώρα στο Birmingham). Έχω κάνει διάφορα μαθήματα Ουαλικής από το BBC και επίσης σε νυχτερινά τμήματα. Άρχισα το 1961 να μαθαίνω νεοελληνικά και εργαζόμουνα σαν λέκτορας EFL/EAP/ESP. Βγήκα με σύνταξη μόλις τώρα το Σεπτέμβρη. _{Για τυχόν λάθη φταίμε αποκλειστικά εγώ και το λεξικό Collins Spurrell)_


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 13, 2008)

Συγνώμη, έκανα λάθος: “Mamma, li Turchi!” δεν είναι διάλεκτος, είναι κανονική μεσαιωνική ιταλική γλώσσα. Τώρα, βέβαια, θα ήταν “Mamma, i Turchi!”


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 27, 2008)

Ηθελα νω πω μερικά γενικά πράγματα για την Τουρκία σε σύγκριση με τις γύρω χώρες. Πρώτα-πρώτα υπάρχει μεγάλη διάφορα μεταξύ των δυτικών και των ανατολικών Τούρκων, που λέγεται ότι είναι πιο βλοσυροί, λιγότερο αναπτυγμένοι. Δεν έζησα τους ανατολικούς Τούρκους και γι αυτό δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτε χρήσιμο για αυτούς, αλλά με τα δεδομένα της γενικής περιοχής οι δυτικοί Τούρκοι είναι πάρα πολύ ανεκτικοί και πολιτισμένοι. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, για παράδειγμα, να γίνουν φοβερά περιστατικά όπως αυτό, που έγινε στο Πακιστάν:
http://www.compassdirect.org/en/display.php
(Δύο χριστιανές αδελφούλες 13 και 10 χρονών απήχθησαν από δύο μουσουλμάνους, που τις παντρεύτηκαν με το ζόρι και τις εξανάγκασαν να γίνουν μουσουλμάνες. Πάρ’όλο που το δικαστήριο επέστρεψε τη μικρή στην οικογένεια της, έδωσε στη μεγαλύτερη το «δικαίωμα» να αποφασίσει αν θα μένει με το «σύζυγό» της. Κι όμως η κοπέλα προφανώς δεν είναι σε θέση να αποφασίσει επειδή πρέπει να είναι φοβερά τραυματισμένη από αυτά που έπαθε - τέλος πάντων είναι 13 χρονών - φαντάζομαι ότι ζει έναν εφιάλτη της βίας και του φόβου.)

Η γυναίκα μου Aygül λέει συχνά ότι χρωστάει τα πάντα στο μεγάλο μεταρρυθμιστή Atatürk. Δεν είπα προηγουμένως ότι μετά από 15 μήνες μέσα στο Ισλάμ έγινα Χριστιανός, αλλ΄αυτή τη φορά πίστεψα στο Χριστό με όλη μου την καρδιά. (Δε λέω αυτό να κάνω κήρυγμα αλλά απλώς για να ξέρετε που στέκομαι τώρα απέναντι σε τέτοια πράγματα.)

Κατά το Ισλάμ πρέπει να σκοτωθώ για αυτό το «έγκλημα», αλλά οι Τούρκοι ποτέ δε μου μιλούν έτσι, ούτε με απειλούν ούτε τίποτε. Μιλάμε ελεύθερα για θρησκευτικά ερωτήματα. Βέβαια υπάρχουν εξτρεμιστές εδώ, αλλά πάρα πολύ λίγοι.

Οπωσδήποτε υπάρχουν προβλήματα διάφορων ειδών, αλλά είμαι πραγματικά ευχαριστημένος με αυτή τη γοητευτική χώρα.


----------



## sopherina (Oct 28, 2008)

Philip said:


> @ sopherina: δείτε http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/learnwelsh/ που έχει πλούσιο υλικό. Για μαθήματα στην Ουαλία, δείτε πχ http://www.learnwelsh.co.uk/


ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Diolch! Diolch! (Βλέπετε, έκανα ήδη το πρώτο μάθημα)! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2008)

Για τον _Μουσταφά_, την ταινία του Τσαν Τζαν Ντουντάρ για τον Κεμάλ Ατατούρκ (με μουσική Γκόραν Μπρέγκοβιτς) μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες στα Νέα και τη New York Times.

Αυτό το Çan, Τσαν δεν προφέρεται; Γιατί τα Τζαν και τα Καν δίνουν και παίρνουν, αφού πολλοί το γράφουν και σκέτο Can.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2008)

Άλλο Can άλλο Çan. Το πρώτο είναι Τζαν όπως λέμε Τζόν (παχύ) και σημαίνει ψυχή (Canım - Τζάνεμ κτλ αν έχετε μικρασιατική καταγωγή και σας το έλεγαν οι γιαγιάδες σας). Το δεύτερο είναι Τσαν όπως Church (παχύ) και σημαίνει καμπάνα. Γενικώς, τα τουρκικά ονόματα κάτι σημαίνουν, δλδ τα αντρικά είναι τύπου ψυχή, θάρρος, παλικάρι, γενναίος και τα γυναικεία είναι τύπου μαργαρίτα, ελάφι, αντιλόπη κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2008)

Θαύμα. Άρα μένει να ανακαλύψουμε πώς γράφει ο άνθρωπος το όνομά του.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2008)

Can Dündar Τζαν Ντουντάρ, ντου όπως γαλλικό du. Διατίθεται και στα αγγλικά :)


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 17, 2008)

Η φιλοξενία και οι Κιργίζοι (χίλια χρόνια να ζήσουν, όπως θάλεγε ο Ζορμπάς!)

Γεια σας,

Και στις δυο χώρες (Ελλάδα και Τουρκία) έχω απολαύσει εξαιρετική φιλοξενία, αλλά πότε-πότε θυμάμαι αυτά που μου είπε ένας Ελληνας φίλος στην Ξάνθη το 1981. Εχει ως εξής:
Οι φιλοξενία των Τούρκων δεν είναι πραγματική φιλοξενία επειδή γίνετει μόνο με ένα σκόπο: να σου κάνουν εντύπωση.

Πότε-πότε, ίσως, αλλά αποκλείεται η ελληνική φιλοξενία καμιά φορά να έχει τέτοιο σκοπό;

Πάντως, ότι και νάναι ο σκοπός, είναι κάτι το πραγματικά ευχάριστο για τον ξένο!

Για να πετύχω το μεγάλο μου σκοπό να φτάσω στα ενδόμυχα των Τούρκων, μαθαίνω την κιργιζική http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κιργιζία, μια τουρκική γλώσσα που μπορώ να συστήσω με όλη την καρδιά μου σε σένα, Σοφερίνα, και σε όλους, επειδή έχει μια πολύ σπάνια ποίηση και χάρη. Τη μαθαίνω για τούς ακόλουθους λόγους:
Πρώτα-πρώτα, από γεωγραφική άποψη είναι πολύ κοντά στο λίκνο του τουρκικού πολιτισμού στην κοιλάδα του Ορχόν (Μογγολία – βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orkhon_Valley).
Δεύτερα, ο έξοχος συγγραφέας Çıɳğız Aytmatov ήταν Κιργίζος.
Τρίτα, η υιθέτηση των Κιργίζων τού Ισλάμ τέλειωσε μόνο στο δεκατό έκτο αιώνα, και επομένως οι Κιργίζοι διατηρούν πάρα πολλά από το αρχικό τους πολιτισμό.

Ακόμα και στο εγχειρίδιό μου βρίσκω τέτοια κοσμήματα:
Adamdı urmattoonun eɳ eski narktuu colunun biri – meymandarın aldınan toso çıgıp, salam aytışıp, alik alışıp attan tüşürüü.
Ενας από τους πιο παραδοσιακούς τρόπους του να δείξεις σεβασμό για έναν άνθρωπο είναι να βγεις μπροστά στο μουσαφίρη, να πεις το salam σου (δηλ. το χαιρετισμό σου), να πάρεις το alik (το alik είναι αυτό που λέει κάποιος σαν απάντηση στο χαιρετισμό, π.χ. το αλεϊκουμουσσελάμ σε απάντηση στο εσσελαμουναλεϊκούμ) του, και να τον κατεβάζεις από το άλογό του.
Bir kelgen adamga bir koydu kurmandıkka çaluu tooluk atabababızdın coomarttıgın, meymandostugun bildiret da, anı düynö cüzü taɳ kalarlık türdö daɳazalap cüröt.
Το να θυσιάσεις ένα αρνί γιά έναν ξένο πού έρχεται δείχνει τη γενναιότητα, τη φιλοξενία των βουνίσιων προγόνων μας και γίνεται θρύλος στο στόμα όλων όσοι τη ζούν.

(Το ɳ προφέρεται σαν τα ng στη λέξη singing. Παρ’όλο που οι Κιργίζοι εξακολουθούν να γράφουν στο Κυριλλικό αλφάβητο, είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου απλώς θέμα καιρού μέχρι να υιοθετήσουν το λατινικό, όπως ήδη έγινε στους ξαδέλφους τους στο Αζερμπαϊτζάν και στο Τουρκμενιστάν.)

Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για μια πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή φιλοξενία στην καλύτερη έννοια των λέξεων! Ισως η Κιργιζία να είναι η Ιθάκη μου – ποιός ξέρει;

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2008)

Απολαμβάνω τα κομμάτια που γράφεις, Σάιμον, και τις πληροφορίες που μας μεταφέρεις. Ταυτόχρονα, με εντυπωσιάζουν τα ελληνικά σου, όχι μόνο γιατί είναι ελάχιστα τα λάθη σου, αλλά γιατί έχουν ρυθμό και αίσθημα.

Από καθαρά γλωσσική άποψη, θα ήθελα να σταθώ στην απαρίθμηση: «πρώτα-πρώτα», «δεύτερα», «τρίτα». Δεν ξέρω πόσα σου είναι γνωστά από τα παρακάτω, αλλά εγώ θα τα πω. Ο λόγιος τρόπος απαρίθμησης είναι: _κατά πρώτον λόγον, κατά δεύτερον λόγον, κατά τρίτον λόγον_. Χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα, συνήθως χωρίς τα τελικά «ν». Υπάρχει και η σύντομη εκδοχή: _κατά πρώτον, κατά δεύτερον, κατά τρίτον_. Επειδή δεν υπάρχουν τα ουσιαστικά, εδώ κρατάμε κανονικά τα «ν». Υπάρχει και η μονολεκτική εκδοχή, όπου το ουδέτερο επίθετο, με το «ν» του, γίνεται επίρρημα: _πρώτον, δεύτερον, τρίτον_ κ.ο.κ. Παραδόξως, ενώ έχουμε προσθέσει στη δημοτική τα _πρώτα_, _πρώτα πρώτα_, _πρώτα απ' όλα_, δεν έχουμε ακόμα φτιάξει επιρρήματα _δεύτερα_, _τρίτα_. Από μικρό και από... ξένο θα μάθεις την αλήθεια. Είναι ένα έλλειμμα, μια δειλία της γλώσσας που δεν έχουμε αυτά τα επιρρήματα.

Για τη φιλοξενία που λες, είναι γεγονός ότι μπορεί συχνά να είναι επίδειξη μειονεξίας. Θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι ένας λαός φτωχός και στερημένος θα δείξει στον ξένο τον καλύτερό του εαυτό, θα σφάξει και τον μόσχο τον σιτευτό για να μη φανεί ότι στερείται. Όταν αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει το εισόδημα και να λιγδώνει τ' άντερό του, έρχεται η φάση της απληστίας και της ακαταδεξιάς. Αλλά υπάρχει και η γνήσια φιλοξενία, από το περίσσευμα ή από το υστέρημα, επειδή είναι κανόνας της κοινότητας, επειδή σου αρέσει, ρε αδελφέ! (Αυτά, στα γρήγορα, γιατί βγαίνω να κυνηγήσω χαμόγελα με την απόχη. Και, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάτι που λέω, ρώτα εδώ, όχι στο ProZ — μην τα κάνουμε βούκινο!)


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 19, 2008)

Nickel, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διορθώσεις. Τώρα που ξέρω καλά-καλά ότι επιτρέπεται, οπωσδήποτε θα κάνω τις σχετικές μου ερωτήσεις εδώ και όχι στο ΠροΖ.
Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ για τη λέξη ¨βούκινο¨ - μήπως αντιστοιχεί με το שופר των Εβραίων; Το «βού(ς)» αυτονοείται, αλλά από πού προέρχεται το «κινο»;


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 19, 2008)

Δεν ήθελα να κλείσω χωρίς να αναφέρω αυτή την όμορφη αλλά κάπως ανησυχητική περσική παροιμία:
صورت خود را با سیلی سرخ نگهداشتن
Suurat-e-khod raa baa sili sorkh negahdaashtan.
Να κρατήσει κανείς το πρόσωπό του κόκκινο με χαστούκι(α).
(Η περσική εδώ χρησιμοποιεί το απαρέμφατο.)
Δηλαδή για να μη φανεί πόσο χλωμό από πείνα έγινε το πρόσωπό του!


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 19, 2008)

Συγνώμη – καλύτερα έτσι:
Να κρατάει κανείς το πρόσωπό του κόκκινο με χαστούκι(α).
Αλλά πάλι δεν είναι πολύ καλά. Ισως:
Το να κρατάει κανείς το πρόσωπό του κόκκινο με χαστούκι(α).
Για πες μου, Nickel, κατά πόσο παρουσιάζει η έλλειψη του απαρεμφάτου στα νέα ελληνικά προβλήματα στο μεταφραστή;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2008)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ για τη λέξη ¨βούκινο¨ - μήπως αντιστοιχεί με το שופר των Εβραίων; Το «βού(ς)» αυτονοείται, αλλά από πού προέρχεται το «κινο»;



Το βούκινο και τη βυκάνη ή βουκάνη τα πήραμε από τους Ρωμαίους. Αυτοί πήρανε το δικό μας το _βους_ και το έκαναν bos, και μαζί με το cano (τραγουδώ, που έχουμε στα διάφορα chant, canto κ.λπ.) έγινε η boucana, από την οποία πιστεύεται ότι προέκυψε και η bucina (φωτό). Όταν πήραν τη λέξη οι Έλληνες, νόμιζαν ότι είναι πληθυντικός, _τα βούκινα_, και έφτιαξαν ενικό _το βούκινο_. Υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά το επίθετο buccinal = trumpet-shaped; sounding like a trumpet.







(Για το απαρέμφατο απαιτείται ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα. Σου το χρωστάω.)


----------



## Philip (Nov 20, 2008)

_"Αυτοί πήρανε το δικό μας το βους και το έκαναν bos"_

Σύμφωνα με τον Sihler (New comparative grammar of Greek and Latin, Oxford) το λατινικό bos είναι δάνειο όχι από τα ελληνικά αλλά από άλλη* ιταλική διάλεκτο. Και το _Βους _και το _bos _έχουν κοινή πηγή το ινδοευρωπαϊκό _gwows_. 

*δηλ. άλλη από τη λατινική


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Είναι συχνές οι περιπτώσεις που οι Λατίνοι δεν πήραν κάτι από τους Έλληνες αλλά πρόκειται για λέξεις με κοινή προέλευση (αυτά που λέτε cognates) και πρέπει να το ψάχνουμε το θέμα (όχι σαν κι εμένα τώρα εδώ, που δεν το έψαξα) και να μη λέμε ότι τα πήραν όλα από εμάς, γιατί θα βρεθούμε να κάνουμε κακές παρέες.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 9, 2008)

Το παιδομάζωμα (Devşirme)

Γεια σας,

Παρ’ όλο που αγαπώ τη σημερινή Τουρκία και τον Ατατούρκ, εξακολουθώ να έχω πολλούς δισταγμούς για την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία.

Η γυναίκα μου Aygül μόλις μου είπε ότι επί Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας οι αρχές δεν έπαιρναν παιδιά με το ζόρι, αλλά μόνο όταν οι γονείς τους δεν είχαν τα μέσα για να τα συντηρούν.

Τί μου λέτε, έχει δίκιο η γυναίκα μου; 

Για μένα, το γενικό πρόβλημα με την ισλαμική κυβέρνηση είναι το ότι ο αρχηγός είναι πάνω από το νόμο. Ολοι οι μουσουλμάνοι εμπειρογνώμονες παραδέχονται ότι ο Μωαμέθ είχε 9-13 γυναίκες, παρ’όλο που κατά τον ισλαμικό νόμο ο αριθμός των συζύγων ενός άνδρα δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσει τις 4. Αλλά για αυτούς τους εμπειρογνώμονες τέτοιο πράγμα είναι φυσιολογικό επειδή ο Μωαμέθ ήταν ο αρχηγός.

Συνεπώς, ίσως κατά το νόμο τα παιδιά δεν έπρεπε να μαζέυονταν με το ζόρι, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάθε σουλτάνος πολύ εύκολα μπορούσε να πει, «Χρειάζομαι 1000 παιδιά – να τα πάρετε με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο θέλετε».

Νομίζω ότι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα στη σύγχρονη Τουρκία είναι η ίδια νοοτροπία – η ιδέα ότι αν είσαι αρχηγός, είσαι πάνω από το νόμο. Γι αυτό, φερ’ειπείν, απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα στα λεωφορεία, αλλά οι οδηγοί τους καπνίζουν ελέυθερα!

Αν είσαι μουχτάρ (πώς λέγεται μουχτάρ στα ελληνικά; Ο μουχτάρ μοιάζει με δήμαρχο, αλλά είναι μόνο αρμόδιος για μια γειτονιά), όλα τα σπίτια στη γειτονιά κατά κάποιον τρόπον ανοίκουν σε σένα και γι’αυτό αν ένας νοικοκύρης πεθάνει χωρίς κληρονόμος, ο μουχτάρ συχνά το θεωρεί δικαίωμά του να εκδώσει το σπίτι για νοίκι, και τσεπώνει τα χρήματα!

Για πείτε μου, συναντιέται συχνά αυτή η νοοτροπία και στην Ελλάδα;

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2008)

Ο muhtar είναι ένα είδος κοινοτάρχη, που εκλέγεται από το χωριό ή τη γειτονιά. Το παιδομάζωμα ήταν υποχρεωτικό, από ό,τι έχω διαβάσει τουλάχιστον.

http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/Devshirmeh


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 19, 2008)

Πάλι προλήψεις και δεισιδαιμονίες

Γεια σας,

Πότε-πότε νομίζω ότι οι Ελληνες είναι σαν την αντανάκλαση των Τούρκων σε παραμορφωτικό καθρέφτη, και το αντίστροφο, βέβαια.

Λέω αυτό γιατί μερικά πράγματα είναι σχεδόν ακριβώς τα ίδια (π.χ. τα φαγητά, ο Καραγκιόζης κ.τ.λ.), αλλά άλλα πράγματα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά.

Για παράδειγμα, ρώτησα μερικούς Τούρκους αν υπάρχουν προλήψεις για τα σταυροδρόμια, και φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου.

Αφ’ ετέρου, οι Τούρκοι παλιά πίστευαν έντονα ότι όσοι κόβουν τα νύχια τους όταν έξω είναι σκοτάδι προσκαλούν το Σατανά στις ζωές τους, δηλαδή ότι τέτοιο πράγμα έχει πάντοτε φοβερές συνέπειες. Νομίζω ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δεισιδαιμονία, αλλά έχω δίκιο;

Σ


----------



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2008)

Υπάρχει δεισιδαιμονία ότι δεν πρέπει να κόβεις τα νύχια σου Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή γιατί είναι γρουσουζιά.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 7, 2009)

Να προσπαθήσω να αναζωογονήσω αυτό το νήμα με λίγη κωμωδία, όχι τεχνητή αλλά από την ίδια τη ζωή. Αλλά, για να μη με παρεξηγήσετε, να σας πω ότι πιστεύω ειλικρινά σ’αυτά που γράφονται στην πρώτη παράγραφο του «Pride and Prejudice» (της Jane Austen). Δηλαδή είμαστε όλοι μας, χωρίς εξαίρεση, γελοιότατοι, κι εγώ πιο πολύ απ’όλους!

Βέβαια, το να λέω αυτό σε Ελληνες είναι σαν να κομίζω γλαύκα εις Αθήνας.

Η γυναίκα μου Aygül ήταν η πρώτη της οικογένειάς της να πάει στο πανεπιστήμιο, επειδή οι περισσότεροι συγγενείς της είναι από χωριό (το Μπιργκί), που οι ευκαιρίες είναι πολύ λίγες. Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχει ούτε ηλεκτρικό ούτε νερό. (Νομίζω ότι τέτοια χωριά κάποτε λέγονταν «κουτοχώρια» στην Ελλάδα.) Αλλά το Μπιργκί, και με τα τούρκικα χωριάτικα δεδομένα, είναι πολύ καθυστερημένος τόπος. Για τους Μπιργκιλήδες, υπάρχουν στον κόσμο δυο πράγματα που είναι πιο άσχημα απ’όλα τα άλλα, ο Μαρξισμός (που δεν είναι όμως ακατονόμαστος επειδή «πρέπει να μάθουμε τί μηχανορραφούν τα κόκκινα καθίκια») και η μοιχεία (που είναι εντελώς ακατονόμαστη).

Παρ’όλο που η μοιχεία σπανίζει πιο πολύ στην Τουρκία από ότι στη «Φραγκιά», πότε-πότε συμβαίνει, όπως έμαθε εις βάρος της μια μέρα η Σανιγέ, μιά συγγενής της γυναίκας μου. Επί τέλους κατάντησε ο τσαχπίνικός της σύζυγος στα δικαστήρια, και η Σανιγέ είπε στο δικαστή, «Hakim Bey, έκανα τα ψώνια μου και όταν γύρισα σπίτι, άκουσα έναν παράξενο θόρυβο απ’την κρεββατοκάμαρά μας. Μπήκα μέσα, και εκεί ήταν ο σύζυγος μου με τη φιλενάδα του, και έκαναν... έκαναν... έκαναν... κομμουνιστλίκι!»

Εγώ προσωπικά θα έλεγα ότι αυτό είναι ίσως το πιο κωμικό πράγμα που άκουσα στη ζωή μου. Σας παρακαλώ να μου πείτε ειλικρινά αν γελάσατε ή όχι.

Σ


----------



## curry (Jan 7, 2009)

Θα μπορούσε να το έχει γράψει ο Ψαθάς αν ήταν Τούρκος!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Υπάρχουν και καλύτερα.
Μηνυτής: Τους έπιασα στα πράσα, κύριε πρόεδρε, να, να, να .....
Πρόεδρος: Συνουσιάζονται;
Μηνυτής: Όχι, κύριε πρόεδρε, γαμιόσαντε με το συμπάθειο.


----------



## curry (Jan 7, 2009)

Αυτό δεν το έχουν κάνει στο ΑΜΑΝ;


----------



## sopherina (Jan 7, 2009)

Φυσικά και ναι!
Και θυμήθηκα κι ένα ελληνικό ανέκδοτο αλλά δεν θα το πω, γιατί "θίγει" τους Κρητικούς και δεν θέλω να κακοκαρδίσω κανέναν, κυρίως όχι την Crystal και τον Yannimark, που είναι και φίλοι μου! Α! Και χρόνια πολλά, Υannimark! Να μας ζήσεις!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Μια και λέμε για απεχθείς/απολυταρχικές ιδεολογίες, απόσπασμα από μανιάτικο αυτοσχέδιο μοιρολόι κάπου 30-40 χρόνια πριν: 
"_Αχ ρε Θεέ κ*ου*μμουνιστή, γιατί μας το 'κανες αυτό_".


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2009)

*Κομμουνιστλίκι!* (Ναι, ακόμα γελάω, να 'σαι καλά, Σάιμον!)

Κοινοκτημοσύνη στα κρεβάτια. Το ύστατο στάδιο του κομμουνισμού. Μια χαρά το βρίσκω...


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 7, 2009)

Πράγματι, η λέξη που είπε η Σανιγέ ήταν στα τούρκικα «komünistlik», αντί για το κανονικό «komünizm», όπως έχει στα λεξικά.
Κι όμως μόλις κοίταξα στο λεξικό του Türk Dil Kurumu (Τούρκικο Γλωσσολογικό Ιδρυμα) και βρήκα και το ... komünistlik!

Συγνώμη, το απόσπασμα απ’το Pride and Prejudice δε βρίσκεται στην αρχή του βιβλίου αλλά κοντά στο τέλος!
http://www.pemberley.com/janeinfo/ppv3n57.html
For what do we live, but to make sport for our neighbours, and laugh at them in our turn?''


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2009)

Στα ελληνικά ακούγεται ακόμα καλύτερο λόγω της απαξιωτικής / μειωτικής σημασίας που δίνει το* —λίκι*.

Από το ΛΚΝ:
*-ιλίκι & -λίκι :* επίθημα ουδέτερων ουσιαστικών παράγωγων από ουσιαστικά· δηλώνει συχνά μειωτικά το επάγγελμα, την ασχολία ή την ιδιότητα που έχουν σχέση με το σημαινόμενο από την πρωτότυπη λέξη· (πρβ. -ίκι 1): (βουλευτής) βουλευτιλίκι, (δικηγόρος) δικηγοριλίκι, (καθηγητής) καθηγητιλίκι, (υπουργός) υπουργιλίκι, (μασκαράς) μασκαραλίκι. [τουρκ. -lik -ι: μασκαρα-λίκι < τουρκ. maskaralιk, ιδίως σε λ. τουρκ. προέλ. με θέμα σε _: νταη-λίκι < dayιlιk, μπεκρ-ιλίκι < bekrilik, με επέκτ. σε λ. χωρίς θέμα σε : καραγκιοζ-(ι)λίκι < karagözlük, ζορ-ιλίκι < zorluk και τελικά σε λ. όχι τουρκ. προέλ.: υπουργ-ιλίκι (< υπουργ-ός)] _


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 9, 2009)

Οσο για το ΑΜΑΝ στο σχόλιο "Αυτό δεν το έχουν κάνει στο ΑΜΑΝ;", τί είναι ακριβώς;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2009)

Είναι το όνομα μίας χιουμοριστικής εκπομπής που δεν προβάλλεται πια στην τηλεόραση. Η Κάρι θυμάται ότι είχαν παίξει σκετσάκι με το ανέκδοτο που έγραψε ο Δίπυλος.


----------



## curry (Jan 10, 2009)

Και ιδού, το συγκεκριμένο σκετσάκι του AMAN!


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 24, 2009)

*Η Σμύρνη μάνα αναζωογονήθηκε*

Ήθελα να σας μιλήσω λιγάκι για τη Σμύρνη.

Όταν ζούσα στην Ελλάδα και άκουσα για τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή, λυπήθηκα απερίγραπτα. Κι όμως δε χάθηκαν όλα, ας λένε ότι θέλουν οι οπαδοί της ακροδεξιάς.

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σύμπτωση ότι ακόμα και σήμερα η Σμύρνη, με το ελληνικό της παρελθόν, είναι κατά πολύ η πιο φιλελεύθερη πόλη της Τουρκίας. Επιπλέον, οι πιο συντηρητικοί Τούρκοι τη Σμύρνη τη λένε «Γκιαούρη Σμύρνη» (“Gavur İzmir!”), αλλά οι Σμυρναίοι τόχουν καμάρι! Χάρη σ’αυτό το φιλευλευθερισμό εδώ στο σπίτι μας, όταν θέλουμε να δούμε ένα ξένο πρόγραμμα, λέμε να «ανοίξουμε τους γκιαούρηδες» (“Gavurları açalım!”).

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα με ένιωθα τόσο ελέυθερα αλλού στον ισλαμικό κόσμο επειδή είμαι πραγματικά ο βασιλιάς των γκιαούρηδων – όποιος μπαίνει στο Ισλάμ και μετά το απορρίπτει καταδικάζεται στο θάνατο. Αλλ’ όχι εδώ – όλοι οι γείτονές μου ξέρουν ότι είμαι πρώην Μουσουλμάνος κι ότι τώρα πιστεύω στο Χριστό.

Υπάρχουν περίπου 2000 χριστιανοί Τούρκοι στην πόλη τής Σμύρνης, και είναι σχεδόν όλοι είναι πρώην Μουσουλμάνοι. Λειτουργούν ελεύθερα 8 τούρκικες εκκλησίες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα από τις αρχές.

Επίσης, επικρίνω συχνά και ανοιχτά αυτή την απαίσια θρησκόληπτη κυβέρνηση του ΑΚΠ, αλλά δεν έπαθα απολύτως τίποτα. Τουναντίον, πρόσφατα μου έδωσαν τουρκική υπηκοότητα. Εγώ και η Aygül έχουμε φίλους στο Τζουμχουριγέτ Χαλκ Παρτισι (δημοκρατική αριστερά), πάμε σε συναντήσεις του κόμματος και σκοπεύουμε σύντομα να γίνουμε μέλη.

Υπάρχουν όμως πολλοί Τούρκοι που φοβούνται να μιλάνε ελεύθερα. Βλέπω ορισμένες ομοιότητες με την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα μετά από την πτώση της χούντας (και εδώ είχε δικτατορία το 1980-83) – όταν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα το 1978-81 πολλοί Έλληνές μου φίλοι μου είπαν να μην υποστηρίζω ανοιχτά την αριστερά, αλλά πάλι δεν μου έγινε τίποτα. Οι μητέρα μου πήγε στην Ανατολική Ευρώπη το 1998 και συνάντησε τον ίδιο φόβο πολλά χρόνια μετά από την πτώση του κομμουνισμού – είναι φανερό ότι η δικτατορία δημιουργεί φοβερά μακροχρόνια ψυχολογικά τραύματα στους πολίτες.

Όπωσδήποτε, υπάρχουν πάντοτε μικροί κίνδυνοι κι εδώ. Θα μπορούσα μια μέρα να είμαι πολύ άτυχος – ένας φανατικός Μουσουλμάνος θα μπορούσε να μου κόψη το λαιμό ή, αν τύχει και είναι αστυνόμος, να με κατηγορήσει άδικα, για κάτι που δεν έκανα. Αλλά αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει σε πολλές δυτικές χώρες, που η ακραία πολιτική ορθότητα σιγά-σιγά σκοτώνει την ελευθερία του λόγου. Πρόσφατα ένας Σουηδός πάστορας φυλακίστηκε γιατί επέκρινε την ομοφυλοφιλία. Κι όμως καθόλου δεν είπε ότι οι ομοφυλόφιλοι πρέπει να σκοτωθούν ή να διωχτούν ή κάτι τέτοιο.
http://www.albertmohler.com/commentary_read.php?cdate=2004-08-05

Προσωπικά δε συμφωνώ με όλα όσα είπε ο πάστορας, αλλά πιστεύω ακράδαντα σ’αυτό που είπε ο Voltaire:
Απεχθάνομαι αυτό που λες αλλά θα πεθάνω για το δικαίωμά σου να το λες!

Στον Καναδά φαίνεται ότι η κατάσταση είναι ακόμα χειρότερη:
http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=66704

Σ

ΥΓ. Στο νομό Σμύρνης υπάρχει μια κωμόπολη που λέγεται Aliağa (Αλιαγάς). Όταν οι ντόπιοι προφέρουν το όνομα της κωμόπολης το προφέρουν με συνίζηση, ένα φαινόμενο που είναι πολύ ελληνικό αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου τούρκικο. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τίποτα για τον Αλιαγά πριν από τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή;


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

Για τον Αλιαγά ξέσκαψα δυο-τρία πράγματα. Στο συνημμένο PDF έχω έναν χάρτη του Google Earth. Παλιά το έλεγαν Κορακέσιο (Κορακήσιον, Coracesium). Στην παλιά μου εγκυκλοπαίδεια (και στην Καθολική) λέει ότι το τουρκικό της όνομα είναι Αλάγια (Alaya). Πες μου αν θες βοήθεια με το κείμενο της εγκυκλοπαίδειας, γιατί είναι σε καθαρεύουσα, δύσκολη σε κάποια σημεία.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 25, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, Νίκελ. Ο χάρτης είναι θαύμα.

Όσο για το κείμενο, κι αυτό πράγματι έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για μένα επειδή με γοητεύουν όλα τα ελληνικά μέρη της Μικράς Ασίας, αλλά νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για άλλο μέρος. Έχει ως εξής:

Και τα μεν παράλια της επαρχίας "Αλάγια", όντα τα ανατολικά της αρχαίας Παμφυλίας...

Σύμφωνα με το ακόλουθο
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αρχείο:Asiaminorhistory.jpg
ανατολικά της Παμφυλίας βρίσκεται η Κιλικία – εκεί που είναι τα σημερινά Άδανα.

Νομίζω ότι η Αλάγια (=Κορακέσιο) είναι το σημερινό Alanya:
Der antike griechische Name Alanyas ist Korakesion (deutsch Rabenhorst). Es gehörte zum Gebiet von Pamphylien.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alanya

Σχετικά με το κείμενο, μήπως είναι η Καραμανία το Karaman, αποθανατισμένος στο επώνυμο Καραμανλής;

Τι θα πει η συντομογραφία «Παραλ. Γεωγρ.»?

Σ


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Σχετικά με το κείμενο, μήπως είναι η Καραμανία το Karaman, αποθανατισμένος στο επώνυμο Καραμανλής;


http://www.hyper.gr/makthes/960421/60421g02.html:

Καραμανλής είναι καταγόμενος από την Καραμανία, περιοχή της Νοτιοανατολικής Μικράς Ασίας, που ορίζεται από τις πόλεις Κόνια (Ικόνιο) Ακσεχίρ (Φιλομήλιον), Νιτζ (Νίγδη), Ερεγκλί (Ηράκλειο) και Ερμενέκ. Εδώ ένας Σελτζούκος Τούρκος ο Καραμάν Μπέη το 1243 μετά τη διάλυση του κράτους των Σελτζούκων και μισό αιώνα πριν από την εμφάνιση των οθωμανών Τούρκων ίδρυσε με πρωτεύουσα το Ικόνιο, ένα κρατίδιο το οποίο διαλύθηκε στα χρόνια των διαδόχων του. Αυτού το όνομα περιέχει το τοπωνύμιο Καραμανία. 
Το εμιράτο αυτό γρήγορα επεκτάθηκε βόρεια στην Καππαδοκία και νότια ως τη Μάκρη, Αττάλεια, Μερσίνη, Ταρσό και Αλεξανδρέτα. Εδώ υπήρχε από τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους ένας ακμαίος Ελληνισμός, τη ζωτικότητα του οποίου έχουν εκφράσει οι Τρεις Ιεράρχες και μια θαυμάσια βυζαντινή τέχνη. Τον θέρισε όμως ψυχικά το φάσγανο του Ισλάμ και τον αφάνισε γλωσσικά το γιαταγάνι του Τούρκου. Ετσι οι περισσότεροι έγιναν μουσουλμάνοι και τουρκόφωνοι. Οσοι γλύτωσαν διακρίνονται σε δύο κατηγορίες. Πρώτα είναι αυτοί που έμειναν χριστιανοί και ελληνόφωνοι. Η καππαδοκική διάλεκτος είναι κατάλοιπο του γλωσσικού τους οργάνου. Στη δεύτερη κατηγορία ανήκουν εκείνοι που έμειναν χριστιανοί, αλλά έχασαν την ελληνική γλώσσα και έγιναν τουρκόφωνοι. Αυτούς μόνο η ορθόδοξη εκκλησία έσωσε από την εθνική απώλεια. Οι Καραμανλήδες σχεδόν μονοπωλούν την κατηγορία αυτή. Ευφυείς και δραστήριοι οι Καραμανλήδες βρίσκουν τρόπο να ξεπεράσουν τις δυσκολίες που έχουν ως τουρκόφωνοι να επικοινωνούν με την πίστη του Χριστού. Μεταφράζουν τα ιερά βιβλία της εκκλησίας στην τουρκική και το σπουδαιότερο, για το οποίο η ιστορία τους απένειμε τον τίτλο του πρωτοπόρου, χρησιμοποιώντας όχι το αραβικό αλφάβητο, αλλά το ελληνικό. Δεν ξεκίνησαν βέβαια από το μηδέν. Ο πατριάρχης Γεώργιος Γεννάδιος ο Σχολάριος, είχε μεταφράσει στην τουρκική ορισμένα αποσπάσματα ιερών βιβλίων κατ' απαιτήση του Μωάμεθ Β του Πορθητή, ο οποίος θέλησε να γνωρίσει τον Χριστιανισμό.

Η παραπάνω ετυμολόγηση υπάρχει και στο ΛΝΕΓ (λήμμα _Καραμανλής_). Στη βικιπαιδεία δεν αναφέρεται η ετυμολογία του ονόματος των Καραμανλήδων, υπάρχει μόνο συσχέτιση με την Καππαδοκία:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Καραμανλήδες
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Καραμανλήδικα


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 25, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

Στο http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Καραμανλήδικα γράφει:
Η γραφή αυτή ονομάσθηκε από τους Έλληνες ομοεθνείς της Τουρκίας "Καραμανλήδειος γραφή" την οποία και τελικά αναγνώρισε και ο Σουλτάνος ως επίσημη γραφή της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορία δίνοντας την έγκριση συγγραφής τουρκοελληνικού λεξικού στον Ι. Χλωρό υπό την από 28 Σαρίφ 1313 Έτος Εγίρας-(1934 μ.Χ.) του τουρκικού Υπουργείου Δημόσιας Εκπαίδευσης.

Ήταν ο Ιωάννης Χλωρός λεξικογράφος; Τί θα πεί υπό την από 28 Σαρίφ; Υπό την τί;


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Ένα μικρό λάθος μετατροπής έχει γίνει. Η 28 Σαφάρ 1313 (έτος Εγίρας) είναι η 20ή Αυγούστου 1895. Τα βιβλία τού Χλωρού (λεξικό και γραμματική) κυκλοφόρησαν γύρω στο 1900.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Όσο για την Αλάγια, έχεις δίκιο. Μπέρδεψαν τα Κορακήσια (αν πράγματι υπάρχουν δύο). Το γνωστό είναι πραγματικά η Alanya, που φαίνεται να γράφεται και Alaiye, οπότε να και το Αλάγια. Δυστυχώς, για Αλιαγά τζίφος. Δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 26, 2009)

Θα καταθέσω κι εγώ την αποψή μου, πάνω στο ενδιαφέρον αυτό θέμα, που προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη άνοιξε ένας ουαλός! Το 2005 έτυχε να βρεθώ στην Σμύρνη. Πραγματικά η πόλη είναι έτσι όπως την περιγράφει ο Σάιμον. Επίσης, δεν πήγαμε σε μαγαζί που ο καταστηματάρχης να μην γνωρίζει έστω και λίγα ελληνικά! Χαρακτηριστικά, βρεθήκαμε σε ένα που πουλούσε παλιά σκεύη και διακοσμητικά (μπακιρένια κλπ) και ενώ μιλούσα με τον φίλο μου σχολιάζοντας την τιμή ενός αντικειμένου, ο καταστηματάρχης κατάλαβε οτι μιλούσαμε ελληνικά και μπήκε στην κουβέντα, αφήνοντας μας κάπως έκπληκτους! Το θέμα ωστόσο είναι οτι οπουδήποτε, όταν μας ρωτούσαν από που ήμαστε και απαντούσαμε ''Ελλάδα'', εκείνοι έδειχναν μια χαρά, που μεταξύ μας, δεν μου φαινόταν υποκριτική. Κι εγώ σαν άνθρωπος ποτέ δεν ήμουν επιφυλλακτικός ή καχύποπτος απέναντι σ'αυτό τον λαό, παρ'ολα τα γνωστά που μας μαθαίνουν στα σχολεία. Θέλω επίσης να τονίσω και κάτι ενδιαφέρον. Και οι δύο μου παππούδες, απο την πλευρά του πατέρα μου έχουν μικρασιατική καταγωγή (ο παππούς μάλιστα γεννημένος εκεί). Παρ'οτι ήρθε πρόσφυγας το '21 στην Ελλάδα, παρά τις ταλαιπωρίες που πέρασε, παρά τα όσα ξέρουμε και δεν ξέρουμε, ουδέποτε στην ζωη του έχει εκφραστεί με κακό λόγο για τους τούρκους. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι κάτι που αισθάνονται στο σύνολο τους οι έλληνες της Σμύρνης ή της Μικρας Ασίας γενικότερα, πάντως δεν παύει να είναι κάτι που εμένα προσωπικά μου κάνει εντύπωση, όπως είπα ηδη. 
Το καλοκαίρι, λόγω δουλειάς έτυχε να γνωριστώ με κάποιους τούρκους (νεαρούς, της ηλικίας μου). Πολύ καλά παιδιά όλοι τους, δεν θα ξεχάσω οτι κάθε φορά που έτρωγαν και τύχαινε να δουν κάποιον απο εμας, πάντα μας προσκαλούσαν και συνεχώς ήταν με τον καλό τον λόγο. Ένα βράδυ μάλιστα, δύο απο μας και δυο απ'αυτούς, καθόμασταν και απαριθμούσαμε λέξεις που είναι κοινές στις δύο γλώσσες. Ακούγεται μπανάλ ίσως, αλλά είχαμε διασκεδάσει απίστευτα με τις ''ανακαλύψεις'' μας! 
Όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω, οι ''έχθρες'' και οι κόντρες είναι συμφέροντα τρίτων. Εξτρεμιστές και ακραία στοιχεία παντού και πάντα θα υπάρχουν....

Σάιμον (με συγχωρείς αν το γράφω λάθος) - _An Ghreig, an Eire an Oirt_hir !


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 26, 2009)

ΠΡΟΣ ΡΩΜΑΙΟΥΣ 2:1 - Διὸ ἀναπολόγητος εἶ, ὦ ἄνθρωπε πᾶς ὁ κρίνων• ἐν ᾧ γὰρ κρίνεις τὸν ἕτερον, σεαυτὸν κατακρίνεις, τὰ γὰρ αὐτὰ πράσσεις ὁ κρίνων.

Αν εφαρμόσουμε αυτό το στίχο στους ανθρώπους που κατακρίνουν έναν ολόκληρο λαό σαν βάρβαρο, υπάρχουν δυο ενδεχόμενες ερμηνείες.

1. Ο κατηγορών βλέπει μια βαρβαρότητα μέσα του, ανησυχεί τρομερά, και προσπαθεί να προβάλει το ελάττωμα πάνω σε άλλους.

2. Ο κατηγορών, με το να κατηγορήσει, παρασύρεται από μια ψυχική διαδικασία που καταλήγει στο να γίνει βάρβαρος.

Ίσως υπάρχουν κι άλλες δυνατότητες που δεν μπόρεσα να τις διακρίνω.

Jim - Is féidir é. Thairis sin, tá b'fhéidir an Bhreatain bheag tír Mheánmhuirí gan Mheánmhuir.

(Ο Τζιμ μου λέει στα ιρλανδέζικα ότι η Ελλάδα είναι η Ιρλανδία της ανατολής. Του απαντώ ότι είναι δυνατόν κι ότι, επιπλέον, ίσως η Ουαλλία να είναι μεσογειακή χώρα χωρίς Μεσόγειο!)


----------

